# cheese "almost" restocked 15+lbs Heavy Cheese Q



## driedstick (Mar 2, 2015)

Well been stocking up on sales that I have found around and starting to warm up here. Sat. I fired up the AMPS in the MES and just the AMPS going got to 118*!!! Had the maverick going and thought that can't bee right, Well got my thermopen and put it in the Draft where Maverick was at and well......Dead on 118*. Ambient temp outside was about 55*. 

So took out the AMPS and put in in the ol fridge smoker, more room and more air flow and it was just right. This is the longest batch I smoked,, it was in for 5hrs, Just wanted to see what it was like, 

I couldn't get all the cheese in the pic but I got a good amount. 

I will mark on these packages time smoked, I usually only go 3 or so. These were smoked with Cherry Pellets.  

Enjoy 













IMG_20150301_123106954.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






This garlic Chili Cheddar I have done before and man it is great smoked. 













IMG_20150301_123113016[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






4lbs of the Hot Habanero













IMG_20150301_123118190.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






4lbs of the chipotle 













IMG_20150301_123125012.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20150301_123139884_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20150301_123150915_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






The Hab and Chipole I cut the blocks in 1/2 













IMG_20150301_124404499_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






Thin blue smoke on the Happy smoke shack, those are not Christmas lights them are smoker lights 













IMG_20150301_165902998_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






a little sweat, will leave on counter top for a couple of hours then in fridge uncovered for a day or two before vac packing. 













IMG_20150301_181105873.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






Got a little color 













IMG_20150301_184939240.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






One pepper jack a little warm right above the AMPS 













IMG_20150301_184950531.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






My buddy john stopped by and said "That's some mighty fine cheese pilgrim" Told him thanks and we had a beer. LOL 













John_Wayne_portrait.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






Vac pac in a day or two. Thanks for stopping by 

And yes My smoker was full!!!!

DS


----------



## driedstick (Mar 2, 2015)

24hrs of resting













IMG_20150302_180421872_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20150302_180428391.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks great.

A full smoker is a happy smoker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well Pardner that's some tasty looking cheese ya got thar! Nice smoke!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker.


Thanks farmer, and yes I am happy and so is the smoker LOL


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well Pardner that's some tasty looking cheese ya got thar! Nice smoke!


Thanks Pilgrim!!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

DS nice job on the Cheese waiting on the snow to melt here, it better be soon down to 2 bars of smoked. Thanks for sharing


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2015)

That's a lot of great looking cheese. Do you need a place to store it? It is cool here in Canada.

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

tropics said:


> DS nice job on the Cheese waiting on the snow to melt here, it better be soon down to 2 bars of smoked. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Tropics, with that screen name I thought you would be down in the south somewhere warm. ,,,, Better get more smoked while it is still cold out. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Thanks Tropics, with that screen name I thought you would be down in the south somewhere warm. ,,,, Better get more smoked while it is still cold out.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Got the name from 30yrs breeding tropical fish. 2 feet of snow in front of my shed and 5" coming today.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

Dan it Tropics, here is a pic I just took from my work, Snow in the high country but very nice here today, cold though suppose to hit 51 today and 65 high for the weekend.













IMG_20150303_124724487_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 3, 2015


















IMG_20150303_124739861_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 3, 2015


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice pics Lucky You


----------



## dave17a (Mar 3, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Well been stocking up on sales that I have found around and starting to warm up here. Sat. I fired up the AMPS in the MES and just the AMPS going got to 118*!!! Had the maverick going and thought that can't bee right, Well got my thermopen and put it in the Draft where Maverick was at and well......Dead on 118*. Ambient temp outside was about 55*.
> 
> So took out the AMPS and put in in the ol fridge smoker, more room and more air flow and it was just right. This is the longest batch I smoked,, it was in for 5hrs, Just wanted to see what it was like,
> 
> ...





driedstick said:


> Well been stocking up on sales that I have found around and starting to warm up here. Sat. I fired up the AMPS in the MES and just the AMPS going got to 118*!!! Had the maverick going and thought that can't bee right, Well got my thermopen and put it in the Draft where Maverick was at and well......Dead on 118*. Ambient temp outside was about 55*.
> 
> So took out the AMPS and put in in the ol fridge smoker, more room and more air flow and it was just right. This is the longest batch I smoked,, it was in for 5hrs, Just wanted to see what it was like,
> 
> ...


ColbyJack. Yum. Who shot Liberty Valance?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks great DS, yum !  I gotta get me some cheese smokin....

BTW, I'd love to crack a cold one with The Duke !  

:beercheer:


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 10, 2015)

DS, I missed this one ,nice looking cheese !!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2015)

That's a bunch of mighty fine looking cheese    Smoked cheese is happy cheese       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice colour on that cheese. Great smoke.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 10, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS, I missed this one ,nice looking cheese !!!!


Crazy, thanks, already starting to give it away, I need to keep my mouth shut to my friends LOL 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Mar 10, 2015)

gary s said:


> That's a bunch of mighty fine looking cheese    Smoked cheese is happy cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary LOL you are catching on happy happy happy 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Mar 10, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice colour on that cheese. Great smoke.


Atomic, thanks, smoked this one a little longer than normal will have to see how it comes out. Everyone I give some to I told them to wait a extra two weeks. 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Mar 2, 2015)

Well been stocking up on sales that I have found around and starting to warm up here. Sat. I fired up the AMPS in the MES and just the AMPS going got to 118*!!! Had the maverick going and thought that can't bee right, Well got my thermopen and put it in the Draft where Maverick was at and well......Dead on 118*. Ambient temp outside was about 55*. 

So took out the AMPS and put in in the ol fridge smoker, more room and more air flow and it was just right. This is the longest batch I smoked,, it was in for 5hrs, Just wanted to see what it was like, 

I couldn't get all the cheese in the pic but I got a good amount. 

I will mark on these packages time smoked, I usually only go 3 or so. These were smoked with Cherry Pellets.  

Enjoy 













IMG_20150301_123106954.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






This garlic Chili Cheddar I have done before and man it is great smoked. 













IMG_20150301_123113016[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






4lbs of the Hot Habanero













IMG_20150301_123118190.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






4lbs of the chipotle 













IMG_20150301_123125012.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20150301_123139884_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20150301_123150915_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






The Hab and Chipole I cut the blocks in 1/2 













IMG_20150301_124404499_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






Thin blue smoke on the Happy smoke shack, those are not Christmas lights them are smoker lights 













IMG_20150301_165902998_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






a little sweat, will leave on counter top for a couple of hours then in fridge uncovered for a day or two before vac packing. 













IMG_20150301_181105873.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






Got a little color 













IMG_20150301_184939240.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






One pepper jack a little warm right above the AMPS 













IMG_20150301_184950531.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






My buddy john stopped by and said "That's some mighty fine cheese pilgrim" Told him thanks and we had a beer. LOL 













John_Wayne_portrait.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015






Vac pac in a day or two. Thanks for stopping by 

And yes My smoker was full!!!!

DS


----------



## driedstick (Mar 2, 2015)

24hrs of resting













IMG_20150302_180421872_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20150302_180428391.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks great.

A full smoker is a happy smoker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well Pardner that's some tasty looking cheese ya got thar! Nice smoke!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker.


Thanks farmer, and yes I am happy and so is the smoker LOL


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well Pardner that's some tasty looking cheese ya got thar! Nice smoke!


Thanks Pilgrim!!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

DS nice job on the Cheese waiting on the snow to melt here, it better be soon down to 2 bars of smoked. Thanks for sharing


----------



## disco (Mar 3, 2015)

That's a lot of great looking cheese. Do you need a place to store it? It is cool here in Canada.

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

tropics said:


> DS nice job on the Cheese waiting on the snow to melt here, it better be soon down to 2 bars of smoked. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Tropics, with that screen name I thought you would be down in the south somewhere warm. ,,,, Better get more smoked while it is still cold out. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Thanks Tropics, with that screen name I thought you would be down in the south somewhere warm. ,,,, Better get more smoked while it is still cold out.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Got the name from 30yrs breeding tropical fish. 2 feet of snow in front of my shed and 5" coming today.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2015)

Dan it Tropics, here is a pic I just took from my work, Snow in the high country but very nice here today, cold though suppose to hit 51 today and 65 high for the weekend.













IMG_20150303_124724487_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 3, 2015


















IMG_20150303_124739861_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 3, 2015


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice pics Lucky You


----------



## dave17a (Mar 3, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Well been stocking up on sales that I have found around and starting to warm up here. Sat. I fired up the AMPS in the MES and just the AMPS going got to 118*!!! Had the maverick going and thought that can't bee right, Well got my thermopen and put it in the Draft where Maverick was at and well......Dead on 118*. Ambient temp outside was about 55*.
> 
> So took out the AMPS and put in in the ol fridge smoker, more room and more air flow and it was just right. This is the longest batch I smoked,, it was in for 5hrs, Just wanted to see what it was like,
> 
> ...





driedstick said:


> Well been stocking up on sales that I have found around and starting to warm up here. Sat. I fired up the AMPS in the MES and just the AMPS going got to 118*!!! Had the maverick going and thought that can't bee right, Well got my thermopen and put it in the Draft where Maverick was at and well......Dead on 118*. Ambient temp outside was about 55*.
> 
> So took out the AMPS and put in in the ol fridge smoker, more room and more air flow and it was just right. This is the longest batch I smoked,, it was in for 5hrs, Just wanted to see what it was like,
> 
> ...


ColbyJack. Yum. Who shot Liberty Valance?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks great DS, yum !  I gotta get me some cheese smokin....

BTW, I'd love to crack a cold one with The Duke !  

:beercheer:


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 10, 2015)

DS, I missed this one ,nice looking cheese !!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2015)

That's a bunch of mighty fine looking cheese    Smoked cheese is happy cheese       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice colour on that cheese. Great smoke.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 10, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS, I missed this one ,nice looking cheese !!!!


Crazy, thanks, already starting to give it away, I need to keep my mouth shut to my friends LOL 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Mar 10, 2015)

gary s said:


> That's a bunch of mighty fine looking cheese    Smoked cheese is happy cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary LOL you are catching on happy happy happy 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Mar 10, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice colour on that cheese. Great smoke.


Atomic, thanks, smoked this one a little longer than normal will have to see how it comes out. Everyone I give some to I told them to wait a extra two weeks. 

DS


----------

